# Tea Biscuits



## schllac (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello,
I have a recipe that calls for spring flour and also winter flour, can anyone tell me about these flours, I never heard of them. The also call for pounds of water rather than cups or quarts .
Need your help!!
thank you


----------



## 1dessertdiva (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,
If you go to wikipedia and look up wheat that will give you more info on the wheat issue, it is very thorough, it explains the difference between spring and winter as well as hard and soft and the protein differences.
Also a nice little rhyme that may help with the pound/quart issue
"a pint's a pound the world around."
All you have to do is measure out in pints if you don't have a scale.
I hope that helps.

1dessertdiva


----------

